# fish n films



## chump54 (17 Dec 2009)

ok how about this... anyone want to create a pointless list of films with fish tanks in you get extra kudos for planted tanks (if there are any?) and extra points if you can find a clip.

I'll start with a cruel scene from: From Russia with Love
http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/index.jsp?cid=240517

just for fun

Chris


----------



## a1Matt (17 Dec 2009)

how about this Chris...



A fish called Wanda


----------



## Garuf (17 Dec 2009)

Almost anything by Gerry Anderson, off hand I can't find a clip but I remember stingray having guppys and plattys.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Dec 2009)

theres a Japanese film which features many amano tanks, that i've seen.


----------



## Jase (18 Dec 2009)

Deuce Bigalow


----------



## Jase (18 Dec 2009)

Finding Nemo


----------



## chump54 (18 Dec 2009)

can you remember the name for that one Mark?

and nice one Garuf I don't recall guppies and plattys in stingray

and Matt - a fish called wanda - anyone hide their diamonds in their fish tank? my rock was expensive but...

Finding Nemo!!!! (what was I thinking!) it's got a 'planted' tank with marine fish in it


----------



## chump54 (18 Dec 2009)

Deuce Bigalow - I haven't seen it. any clips? I couldn't find any.


----------



## Roy S (1 Jan 2010)

Naked gun 2 1/2...with the tank of so called japanese fighting fish


----------



## glenn (1 Jan 2010)

romeo and juliet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXNGr_DqiYs-this is a very nice marine set up


----------



## chump54 (2 Jan 2010)

nice one guys   

heres some from imdb

http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=aquarium

cheating???   


Chris


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (18 Jan 2010)

Evan Almighty


----------



## Themuleous (19 Jan 2010)

My wife always laughs at as, as no matter what we're watching I always spot the fish tank.

I even spot them in adverts!

Sam


----------

